# Armakeggon



## time01 (21/7/12)

on Aug 26th according to Archive website.


Ross-will you be supplying any beers this yr? last yr myself and 2 mates finished on cunning ninja, was an intersting trip home for each of us!


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/12)

Work roster has me on this weekend, then off this weekend, then on again. Think they're waiting on a signed contract, hope it falls over!!!

Screwy


----------



## edschache (21/7/12)

give the contract a few Ninjas and it'll fall over for sure


----------



## Will88 (1/8/12)

Here's the line up from the latest Archive newsletter:

MIKKELLER BLACK HOLE - 18% Imperial Stout
RENNAISANCE CRAFTSMAN - 4.9% Chocolate Oatmeal Stout

ROGUE DAD'S LITTLE HELPER - 6.8% Black IPA

MURRAY'S SHAWN'S FAULT - 7.5% India Black Ale

MAD ABBOT TRIPPEL - 9.5% Abbey Style Tripel

WICKED ELF PORTER - 6.2% Robust Porter

4 PINES BEETROOT BELGIAN ALE - 8.5% - GBW Belgian Strong ale

HARRINGTON'S BIG JOHN'S SPECIAL RESERVE - 6.5% - Bourbon Aged Scotch Ale

HARRINGTON'S HOP TREMOR IPA - 7.4% - 7 Hop IPA

HITACHINO NEST XH - 8.0% - Saki Aged Belgian Strong Brown Ale

BIRRA DEL BORGO / DOGFISH HEAD - 'MY ATONIA' - 7.5% - Continuously Hopped Imperial Pilsner

BIRRA DEL BORGO KETO REPORTER - 5.2% - Kentucky Toscano Tobacco Porter

YEASTIE BOYS HER MAJESTY - 7.0% - Traditional Scotch Ale

YEASTIE BOYS GUNNAMATTA - 6.5% - 'Tea Leaf' IPA

INVERCARGILL RED HOT - 5.0% - Chocolate Chilli Stout

MIKES ORGANIC BREWERY HEAVY PETAL - 6.7% - Spiced American IPA

MONK SWEET POTATO PORTER - 5.4% - Roasted Sweet Potato Porter

BREW FIST X-RAY - 8.5% - Imperial Porter

CROCE DI MALTO TRIPLEXXX - 7.8% - 3 Hop/Spice/Malt Specialty Ale

BIRRIFICIO DEL DUCATO WEDDING RAUCH - 5.2% - Smoked Wedding Ale

BACCHUS IMPERIAL AMBER - TBC% - American Imperial Amber Ale

BACCHUS MAPLE BACON ALE - TBC% - Smoked Maple Syrup Ale

BACCHUS GOSE ALE - TBC% - (Salt and Spiced) Sour German Ale

BACCHUS 'WAR & PEAT' - TBC% - Russian Imperial Stout Aged In Single Malt Islay Whiskey Barrels

Think I'll be grabbing a ticket.


----------



## NickB (1/8/12)

Damn that looks good. Might have to see if my brother and Dad want to come along - they're here for holidays, and I'm off work. Could be messy!!!!


----------



## Florian (1/8/12)

How much are tickets? Haven't been last year, is it like Ministry of Beers where you get 20 tiny servings included in your entry, or do you have to buy each drink?


----------



## NickB (1/8/12)

From the website, looks like $20 over the bar for tix, $23 online. $10 worth of 'beer tickets' included (apparently all beers will have a 'ticket price'). Taps rotated every 2 hours....

Sounds awesome!

Cheers


----------



## tricache (1/8/12)

Now all I have to find a way to buy one of these tickets and convince the wife that its her anniversary present for me...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/8/12)

Baccus Maple Bacon ale sounds tasty


----------



## time01 (3/8/12)

I had a top time last yr, even my 2 mates who arent that into beer loved it.


----------



## kempy (16/8/12)

Hi all,

Just to clarify for everyone the details for this years Armakeggon are as follows

Sunday 26th August kicking off at 10am, tickets are $20 over the bar or $23.5 via OzTix
http://tickets.oztix.com.au/?Event=28795&a...+BEER+BOUTIQUE_

Ticket gets you entry, tasting cup to keep and $10 worth of drink tickets.
Each drink ticket is worth $2 and more can be purchased in the venue, beers will be in $2 increments with ponys from $4 to $10 and schooners $6+

Currently we have 32 different beers locked in chilling away in the coldroom with more to come, full list will be published next Wednesday on our facebook and via the Newsletter

Taps will be on a 2hr rotating system so that everyone gets a chance to try all the beers (that being said please try them responsibly)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/12)

How are ticket sales going? 
I can't commit at this stage but will probably rock up on the day.


----------



## kempy (16/8/12)

Tickets are approx 2/3 sold out, however there should still be some avaliable on the day


----------



## time01 (16/8/12)

myself and 9 mates have out tix sorted! last yr it was 3 of us, looks like it will be an annual tradition.


----------



## Screwtop (16/8/12)

Florian said:


> How much are tickets? Haven't been last year, is it like Ministry of Beers where you get 20 tiny servings included in your entry, or do you have to buy each drink?




C'mon, be good to catch up again!

Screwy


----------



## NickB (20/8/12)

So you're gonna make it Screwy? Will be good to catch up if you do!

My brother and I will be there for sure - secured Tix last week....

Looking forward to it... not looking forward to the next morning though 

Nick


----------



## Will88 (22/8/12)

The latest Armakeggon lineup:

RENNAISANCE CRAFTSMAN - 4.9% Chocolate Oatmeal Stout

ROGUE DAD'S LITTLE HELPER - 6.8% Black IPA

MURRAY'S SHAWN'S FAULT - 7.5% India Black Ale

MAD ABBOT TRIPPEL - 9.5% Abbey Style Tripel

WICKED ELF PORTER - 6.2% Robust Porter

4 PINES BEETROOT BELGIAN ALE - 8.5% - GBW Belgian Strong ale

HARRINGTON'S BIG JOHN'S SPECIAL RESERVE - 6.5% - Bourbon Aged Scotch Ale

HARRINGTON'S HOP TREMOR IPA - 7.4% - 7 Hop IPA

HITACHINO NEST XH - 8.0% - Saki Aged Belgian Strong Brown Ale

YEASTIE BOYS HER MAJESTY - 7.0% - Traditional Scotch Ale

YEASTIE BOYS GUNNAMATTA - 6.5% - 'Tea Leaf' IPA

INVERCARGILL RED HOT - 5.0% - Chocolate Chilli Stout

MIKES ORGANIC BREWERY HEAVY PETAL - 6.7% - Spiced American IPA

MONK SWEET POTATO PORTER - 5.4% - Roasted Sweet Potato Porter

BREW FIST X-RAY - 8.5% - Imperial Porter

BACCHUS IMPERIAL AMBER - 8.6% - Imperial American Amber Ale

BACCHUS CANUCK BRUSHFIRE - 6.5% - Smoked Ale with Canadian Maple

BACCHUS GOSE - 5.0% - (Salt and Spiced) Sour German Ale

BACCHUS 'WAR & PEAT' - 10.7% - Russian Imperial Stout Aged In Single Malt Islay Whiskey Barrels

ROGUE BRUTAL IPA - 6.0% - English Malt American Hop IPA

WINNING BABBS FRUIT BEER COMPETITION ALE - TBD IN COMING WEEKS

BREWFIST / BEER HERE CATERPILLER PALE ALE - 5.8% - Collaboration Pale Ale

BREWFIST 24K GOLDEN - 4.6% - British Malts, German Hops Golden Ale

MIKES HEAVY PETAL IPA - 6.7% - Taranaki Rose Infused American IPA

BURLEIGH UNCLE DUNKEL - 5.0% - Traditional German-style Dunkelweiss

BRIDGE ROAD B2BOMBER - 8.0% - Big Black Belgian IPA

MURRAY'S HEART OF DARKNESS - 9.6% - Imperial Stout

MURRAY'S WILD THING - 10.0% - Imperial Stout

MURRAY'S ABYSS - 11.3% - Imperial Stout

NORTH COAST OLD RASPUTIN - 9.0% - Imperial Stout

STONE & WOOD STONE BEER - 7% - Scorched River Rock Dark Ale

THE HILLS FARMHOUSE CIDER - 6.5% - 18Month Aged In A Chardonnay Cask

L/C QUIET AMERICAN - 7.2% - Specially Soured In A Firkin

HOPDOG CHILDREN OF DARKNESS - 6.6% - Black India Ale

HOPDOG RED HOPULOUS - 5% - Hoppy English Red Ale 

And the BABBS Mash Paddle winner.

Looks to be a tasty Sunday ahead of us. :beerbang:


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (22/8/12)

Tickets sorted, but this event should go all week...


----------



## big78sam (22/8/12)

BACCHUS 'WAR & PEAT' - 10.7% - Russian Imperial Stout Aged In Single Malt Islay Whiskey Barrels

:icon_drool2: 

Wish this was in Melbourne


----------



## kempy (22/8/12)

Oh and there is also a keg of DIEU DU CIEL ROUTE DES EPICES - 5.3% Rye Pepper Spiced Ale 

Bringing the total up to 39 different beers, hopefully the 40th keg arrives tomorrow


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/8/12)

Woot, heading in now!!
I'll post throughout herbs day if I taste a good beer...


----------



## clarkey7 (26/8/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Woot, heading in now!!
> I'll post throughout herbs day if I taste a good beer...


See you there - looking forward to a big day.  
PB


----------



## Florian (26/8/12)

You guys are early, wasn't planning on going there before noon.

What time does it finish so I can order my 'taxi'?


----------



## NickB (26/8/12)

I'll be there by about 11


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/8/12)

Taps change every 2 hours.
If you come at 12 you miss the first round.


----------



## clarkey7 (26/8/12)

Florian said:


> You guys are early, wasn't planning on going there before noon.
> 
> What time does it finish so I can order my 'taxi'?


4pm for the event...but anything could happen after that


----------



## Florian (26/8/12)

Cheers!

I shall order my pickup for 6pm then to be on the safe side this time... Better not risk it before Melbourne...


----------



## Lakey (26/8/12)

Im so fu%$ing jelous I cant go!


----------



## Batz (26/8/12)

Lakey said:


> Im so fu#$ing jelous I cant go!




+1


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/8/12)

Couple of updates:
Bacchus gose - quite easy to drink, food have been a little sourer, but very nice
Harringtons hop tremor - really nice hoppy ipa, with a good malt character. Went down too easy for a 7.5%
Redhopulous hop dog - another good one, bit darker than red however it's not bad


----------



## NickB (26/8/12)

Save some for us, Dan!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/8/12)

Better hurry up, B2 is running out quickly...


----------



## Florian (26/8/12)

Should be there about five minutes to 12, just in Time to have One drink before taps change.

what's the pick of this round?


----------



## winkle (26/8/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Better hurry up, B2 is running out quickly...



:angry: 
Now I'm annoyed, why do I have to work tomorrow!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/8/12)

The married couple...


----------



## winkle (26/8/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> The married couple...



'love is in the air...'
h34r:


----------



## Batz (26/8/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> The married couple...




There's something not quite right there :huh:


----------



## bum (26/8/12)

Ya, that colour balance is all wrong.


----------



## NickB (26/8/12)

Yeah, they missed Dave licking Ross' head. And his scalp....


----------



## Florian (26/8/12)




----------



## Florian (26/8/12)




----------



## edschache (26/8/12)

Oh shit. We've lost Ross. That can only be a bad sign for a Sunday. Good beer though


----------



## browndog (26/8/12)

edschache said:


> Oh shit. We've lost Ross. That can only be a bad sign for a Sunday. Good beer though



Looks like he is just about to add some flavouring to Dave's chips there Ed.


----------



## Batz (26/8/12)

browndog said:


> Looks like he is just about to add some flavouring to Dave's chips there Ed.




I thought the same 
Did anyone check the dunny?


----------



## edschache (26/8/12)

The mustard sauce that came with the chips was close enough to spew that you couldn't tell. Ross had a bit of a sleep at the table but then he came good again.

Where were you guys? and where was Winkle?


----------



## browndog (26/8/12)

edschache said:


> The mustard sauce that came with the chips was close enough to spew that you couldn't tell. Ross had a bit of a sleep at the table but then he came good again.
> 
> Where were you guys? and where was Winkle?




Minding kids and getting in practice for the BJCP tasting exam on saturday.


----------



## edschache (26/8/12)

browndog said:


> Minding kids and getting in practice for the BJCP tasting exam on saturday.



how is that not what we were doing at Archive? :icon_drunk:


----------



## Batz (26/8/12)

edschache said:


> The mustard sauce that came with the chips was close enough to spew that you couldn't tell. Ross had a bit of a sleep at the table but then he came good again.
> 
> Where were you guys? and where was Winkle?




Painted the chook house and moved some wood chips, having a couple now.

Winkle not there?   Perhaps he saving up for the crawl like me.


----------



## winkle (27/8/12)

Batz said:


> Painted the chook house and moved some wood chips, having a couple now.
> 
> Winkle not there?  Perhaps he saving up for the crawl like me.


Looked like Ross is in fine form  
I was annoyed I was missing out yesterday, but pleased @ work today  
Roll on the pubcrawl.


----------



## lukiferj (27/8/12)

So what were the beers of the day?

Couldn't make it as it was my wedding anniversary and the warden wasn't having it. She couldn't be convinced that it would have provided a perfect romantic afternoon... :icon_drool2:


----------



## time01 (28/8/12)

for me mountain goat black ipa, and yeastie boys tea leaf ipa were standouts.
unfortunately memory loss occured after bridge rd belgian black ipa, and there a photos of me floating around asleep at a table.
i thought the ticket system was great, and another cracking day, bring on next yr!


----------



## bconnery (30/8/12)

War'N'Peat
Gunnumatta IPA

Easily my best two but there were plenty of crackers. 

Somebody was missed though 

View attachment 56780


View attachment 56781


----------



## Rowy (30/8/12)

I soooooo do not deserve that. By the way the alcohol stands out in the war n peat like a whore in church.........................The chicks with the beards look alright but the one in the last photo could do with some grooming  I know just the man!


----------



## NickB (30/8/12)

OK then....while we're at it......


----------



## Snowdog (29/7/13)

Armakeggon 2013 is a happening. Who's going?


----------



## edschache (29/7/13)

with photos like that from last year how can anyone not go?


----------



## NickB (29/7/13)

Shit, I forgot about those pics. Classic Ross...


----------



## pressure_tested (30/7/13)

how was the drink ticket/2 hr rotation system? Sounds pretty good.


----------



## bconnery (30/7/13)

pressure_tested said:


> how was the drink ticket/2 hr rotation system? Sounds pretty good.


I understand why they did it, having so many beers to put on, but with so many good beers that you really wanted to try it meant you were kind of slamming through them in the morning session, and they weren't small beers either.
The afternoon subsequently got kind of messy...


----------



## chunckious (30/7/13)

**** Ross...loose much. Hehe


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/7/13)

I'm a little bit frightened.


----------



## winkle (30/7/13)

No need to be frightened Mr Snorkle, I'm sure Mr Rowy will turn up this year and sort that lot out :lol: .

_(Taking the Monday off this year_)


----------



## Florian (30/7/13)

When's it on anyway?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/7/13)

SUnday 22nd of September.


----------



## Snow (31/7/13)

I'm going this time. Who else is in?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## chunckious (31/7/13)

Will I be asked to pose in a photo if Rowy doesn't show?


----------



## winkle (31/7/13)

> Will I be asked to pose in a photo if Rowy doesn't show?


Not optional, I'm led to believe.


----------



## Rowy (31/7/13)

I intend to attend..........but like most things in my life at the moment who ******* knows...........I'm down to my last cube and haven't even come close to brewing since before the case swap. I'm aiming for a quick batch this weekend but have been doing that for friggin weeks.


----------



## lukiferj (31/7/13)

Looks like this could be gearing up to be a good weekend.

And Rowy, I feel your pain. I've only managed to brew 4 times in the last 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## Rowy (31/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> Looks like this could be gearing up to be a good weekend.
> 
> And Rowy, I feel your pain. I've only managed to brew 4 times in the last 2 weeks :lol:


Thanks Luke your support is greatfully appreciated............any braggots?


----------



## winkle (2/8/13)

Rowy said:


> Thanks Luke your support is greatfully appreciated............any braggots?


I suspect that like me Rowy, you'll need a day of quiet reflection on the Monday after this.
:icon_offtopic: PS: I'll check out Brew-and-bake tomorrow for you, and a hopped up triple hybrid will be brewing on Sunday while I keg up the BICS and a Saison if that helps?


----------



## lukiferj (2/8/13)

I'm super keen for this, having missed out last year. Stupid wedding anniversary on the same day. 

Rowy - No braggots. If it get's desperate enough though, I'll drop a cube of something around for you.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/8/13)

I was indecisive last year and ended up dipping out - the gloat messages from my mates who went were unbearable. It's an easy decision this year!


----------



## Florian (2/8/13)

Yeah, I found some of those photos unbearable too :lol:


----------



## lukiferj (2/8/13)

Sounds like a swap meet catchup, with possibly less car sleeping.


----------



## Florian (2/8/13)

But more heavy drinking and unconsciousness - be warned!


----------



## lukiferj (2/8/13)

Sold!!!


----------



## Smokomark (3/8/13)

Florian said:


> But more heavy drinking and unconsciousness - be warned!


More than the homebrew conference? 
Sign me up, I'm in


----------



## Snow (6/8/13)

Bought my ticket last night. After missing last year's, I'm not missing out again. Even bought the T-shirt!

Bring it on!!


----------



## Ross (6/8/13)

I'll be there & showcasing a new beer.

Hopefully the AHB paparazzi will be respect my drunkeness this year & leave their cameras at home


----------



## NickB (6/8/13)

Not a chance Ross. You will be Papped..... h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/8/13)

first tap lineup announcement:

Bridge Road Aurora Borealis
Moon Dog Love Tap II
Holgate Beelzebubs
Wicked Elf Xmas Quadrupel
The Monk Dark Hefe
Rogue XS IPA
Moylans Rye Ale
Cavalier Imperial Stout
Yeastie Boys Golden Age of Bloodshed
Stone & Wood Stone Beer


----------



## winkle (8/8/13)

Florian is the official AHB photographer this year Ross.


----------



## Ross (8/8/13)

We are brewing 2 special beers for this event... Will be announcing them soon...


----------



## rehab (8/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> first tap lineup announcement:
> 
> Bridge Road Aurora Borealis
> Moon Dog Love Tap II
> ...


Looks like a nice start.
Rip in to that Yeastie Boys if you get a chance. It was bloody nice from memory


----------



## winkle (8/8/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> first tap lineup announcement:
> 
> *Bridge Road Aurora Borealis*
> Moon Dog Love Tap II
> ...






This will not end well....


----------



## NickB (8/8/13)

Pretty sure Ross' undoing was my doing, Perry.... But happy to pass the baton to Florian, so he can handle the fallout....


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (8/8/13)

Wasnt I the one that posted the photo of him and beer tragic tongue kissing?


----------



## NickB (8/8/13)

Jeebus, I don't remember that (thank ****!)


----------



## lukiferj (8/8/13)

Thanks for that image jerks! Hope I don't dream about it tonight h34r:


----------



## Batz (9/8/13)

With some luck I maybe able to make this, so are the beers the normal Archive price?


----------



## NickB (9/8/13)

You buy tickets and exchange for beers. The glasses are 200ml or so.


----------



## Clutch (9/8/13)

I think I shall go.


----------



## chunckious (9/8/13)

SHMBO - "Your rocked, how much did you drink"
CHUNKIOUS - "I'm not jrunk, all the drinks were in teeny weeny little glasses"
SHMBO - " How many did you have"
CHUNKIOUS - ".............33"


----------



## Batz (10/8/13)

NickB said:


> You buy tickets and exchange for beers. The glasses are 200ml or so.


Ok, so how much are the tickets ?


----------



## Aydos (10/8/13)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Wasnt I the one that posted the photo of him and beer tragic tongue kissing?


Who was Ross kissing? Ha ha


----------



## Batz (24/8/13)

:beer: Booked two spots for this today :beer:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/8/13)

Ten more beers added:

Bridge Road Aurora Borealis
Moon Dog Love Tap II
Holgate Beelzebubs
Wicked Elf Xmas Quadrupel
The Monk Dark Hefe
Rogue XS IPA
Moylans Rye Ale
Cavalier Imperial Stout
Yeastie Boys Golden Age of Bloodshed
Stone & Wood Stone Beer
*Murray's - Bulgin Bicep
Feral - Razorback
Nogne - Pumpkin Ale
Sunshine Coast Brewery - Chilli Beer
Mikkeller - Yeast Series 2.0 Brettanomyces Lambicus
Brooklyn - Blast
Nail - Brown Ale
Moo Brew - Barrel Aged Tripel
Summer Wine Brewery - Maelstrom
Against The Grain - Otay Panky*


----------



## of mice and gods (27/8/13)

Batz said:


> Ok, so how much are the tickets ?


+1

Edit: beer tickets that is.


----------



## Samuel Adams (27/8/13)

It's kinda like the 70's. If you can remember, you wern't there !


----------



## Batz (16/9/13)

Not long now :super:

I see they have changed the glass size from 200ml to 105ml. Out of interest I measured out 105ml, it's only a sip that's for sure.

Done to make the tasters more affordable, does anyone know what they are going to cost us?

Batz


----------



## Samuel Adams (16/9/13)

At 105ml it should be possible to taste almost all the beers.
I hope they give you 2 or 3 of the little cups so you can get a selection each time you go to the bar.


----------



## Batz (17/9/13)

OK I have a reply, tasters are only $1.00. You get 10 of them with your ticket as well.

Bring it on :beer:


----------



## pressure_tested (19/9/13)

Edit = was wondering about the price of tasters but didn't read above post


----------



## pressure_tested (19/9/13)

$132 to try all the beers (no ciders plus I may have fluffed the maths)


----------



## Snow (19/9/13)

pressure_tested said:


> $132 to try all the beers (no ciders plus I may have fluffed the maths)


Yeah you fluffed it. I count $128 for tasters of all beers if you take off the $10 credit that comes with the entry ticket. So that's the equivalent of around 4.5L of beer which is close to $28.50/L beer, or $34/L if you include the ticket price. Not bad in my books, considering the opportunity to try so many awesome beers under the one roof on the same day, and all the effort that went into Archive procuring all the kegs.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## lukiferj (19/9/13)

Looks like all my mates have pulled out so I will be flying solo. If you see a shady looking character walking around on their own, it's probably me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/9/13)

I'm probably not attending but anything could happen.


----------



## Batz (19/9/13)

lukiferj said:


> Looks like all my mates have pulled out so I will be flying solo. If you see a shady looking character walking around on their own, it's probably me.


I'll watch out for you, I'll be the poor looking guy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/9/13)

Just spoke to the boss and now we are coming. Sweet, see you there.


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/9/13)

I was hoping to make it along but now I have to do a friggen way early shift on Monday... unfortunately driving buses and hangovers don't mix. :blink:


----------



## lukiferj (19/9/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just spoke to the boss and now we are coming. Sweet, see you there.


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/9/13)

Ll try not to show everyone my belt buckle too early this time.


----------



## lukiferj (19/9/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Ll try not to show everyone my belt buckle too early this time.


As long as you do though.


----------



## Snow (19/9/13)

lukiferj said:


> Looks like all my mates have pulled out so I will be flying solo. If you see a shady looking character walking around on their own, it's probably me.


Look out for me and I'dd keep you company. This is me on the right in the bottom photo of this post http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/61633-se-qld-xmas-in-july-case-swap/page-30#entry943049 but I am a bit skinnier now. I'll try and find a photo of Batz for you too...

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (19/9/13)

Snow said:


> Look out for me and I'dd keep you company. This is me on the right in the bottom photo of this post http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/61633-se-qld-xmas-in-july-case-swap/page-30#entry943049 but I am a bit skinnier now. I'll try and find a photo of Batz for you too...
> 
> Cheers - Snow


I'll be with my son this time. Good luck to him.


----------



## Batz (19/9/13)

Oh, guy to my left is my Dad not my son. Poor old thing....it's sad when they get like that.


----------



## GuyQLD (19/9/13)

Bah, I totally missed every beer related event this year. To hell with it. I'm going. Need to get back on the horse.


----------



## lukiferj (19/9/13)

Snow said:


> Look out for me and I'dd keep you company. This is me on the right in the bottom photo of this post http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/61633-se-qld-xmas-in-july-case-swap/page-30#entry943049 but I am a bit skinnier now. I'll try and find a photo of Batz for you too...
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Cheers Snow. Will look out for you. Met Batz at the last case swap. Shaping up to be a good day!


----------



## Smokomark (19/9/13)

Bastards.

As you may have guessed I will now not be attending. Instead I will be attending the Toowoomba carnival of flowers. The things we do to accrue brownie points.

On the up side, we're staying a couple of hundred metres up the road from The Spotted Cow. 

Next year for sure - unless I've previously agreed to some other shit I can't get out off, without possible loss of testicles.


A word of warning. After 4pm maintain a minimum distance of at least 5 metres from Florian unless you want to be soaked from the knees downward. It's amazing how fast he can spin around while pissed and not retain a drop of beer in his glass.

Have a great day guys, wish I could be there.


----------



## GuyQLD (22/9/13)

Since I have no idea what anyone looks like, where are you lot?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/9/13)

I'm sitting at the table on the front deck with Lukiferj. Sillyboybrybry is here and has already spilt a whole beer


----------



## GuyQLD (22/9/13)

Right, if you see someone looking lost in a maroon shirt that's me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/9/13)

Kooinda mosaic pale should be renamed mosaic yeast cake


----------



## Bridges (22/9/13)

If any of you can still drive your phones, what are the best beers thus far?


----------



## GuyQLD (22/9/13)

Cheers to everyone I met. A good afternoon was had. My only regret, missed out on the cunning ninja.


----------



## Natdene (22/9/13)

Ross just made the 6pm news!

Edit - Sorry and Dan


----------



## angus_grant (23/9/13)

Bummed I missed this one. Spring Pub crawl is looking good still. Better start squirreling away beer funds.

So were Ross and Dan on the news in a good way or a bad way? h34r:


----------



## Natdene (23/9/13)

Both being good but Dan sounded a bit pissed, Ross was great, my wife even said he had a cute accent!


----------



## Batz (23/9/13)

GuyQLD said:


> Since I have no idea what anyone looks like, where are you lot?



We were sitting over here.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/9/13)

I tried my best to get on the news by drinking a glass of water behind an interviewee but it didn't work out.


----------



## GuyQLD (23/9/13)

Batz said:


> We were sitting over here.


Wife wasn't so keen on me putting the sticker on the car... might have to find it another home around the house somewhere...


----------



## Batz (23/9/13)

GuyQLD said:


> Wife wasn't so keen on me putting the sticker on the car... might have to find it another home around the house somewhere...


Permission is not required when applying a Batz Brewery sticker mate. I fact it would take the fun out of it, just ask Holgate Brewery. 

Batz


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/9/13)

time to play "spot the AHB members"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9RJto5Vzvg


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/9/13)

I had smashed several before the interview..... But I wasn't pissed, honest....


----------



## lukiferj (24/9/13)

There's a few familiar faces h34r:


----------



## Bridges (24/9/13)

31 second mark?


----------



## lukiferj (24/9/13)

Me in the background at the 8 second mark.


----------



## Samuel Adams (24/9/13)

Ha just noticed myself behind the Journos head during Ross' interview.


----------

